# WARNING!! Swallow your Coffee Before Opening



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smokey!!
We've all seen many Mounted Cowboy shots, but
I don't think anyone has posted
the special event that Smokey competes in.
I think you will agree, he is by far
the National Champion in his specialty.
Notice the attention to detail in 
the color scheme of his outfit.
I really think this is his color and
he scores very high in this particular area.
He is a judges favorite.
I really like the way the sun highlites his long flowing main.
Shoot straight and have a Great Birthday Smokey!!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure glad you warned us!!!

I will REALLY REALLY have to make an effort to come to a shoot now!!!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, pink is my color!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 29, 2007)

That there is the scariest thing i ever saw...I think that is going to have to be the best photoshop i ever saw...if it IS photoshop...


----------



## corn grinder (Oct 29, 2007)

Them pink boots do the trick!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 29, 2007)

DAD GUM IT Smokey I hope the rest of your day goes better then this

Ridem cow? (BOY GIRL???) 


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY COWBOY


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 29, 2007)

Calamity Jane rides again.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my.


----------



## firebiker (Oct 29, 2007)

*That right there is Funny, I don't care who you are *


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2007)

Gotta Love it!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, now that just ain't right   And, uhh... Happy Birthday Smokette


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2007)

Where do you find pink shoe polish?


----------



## Hoss (Oct 29, 2007)

OK, I'm speechless.

Happy birthday Smokey.

Hoss


----------



## Smokey (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad everyone is having such a good time at my expense

I crack up everytime I look at that picture.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 29, 2007)

Seeing that Boss has had a color change also is he at least the same gender


----------



## slimbo (Oct 29, 2007)

I had too look for a minute just to see if it was really him or a photoshop job!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2007)

I`m gonna be nice and not say nothin`!! Them pistols Ol` Smokey shoots might shoot real rounds!!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SMOKEY!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 29, 2007)

RIDE 'EM COW-IT!!!!   man i can't quit laughin!!!! way to go smokey and drb!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2007)

Smokey, Your a good sport. have a great birthday and tell Griz. She done good.


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smokey! 

Might wanna start pickin your friends more carefully...



that is one funny pic.

That would look great over the fireplace


----------



## Smokey (Oct 29, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Seeing that Boss has had a color change also is he at least the same gender



Nope, he'd be a gender bender in DRB's photo


----------



## ronfritz (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to dredge this one back to the top for you Smokey but that is one funny photo.  I'm thinking that must be the new Mullet Mounted Shooting event, right?


----------



## Smokey (Nov 5, 2007)

ronfritz said:


> Sorry to dredge this one back to the top for you Smokey but that is one funny photo.  I'm thinking that must be the new Mullet Mounted Shooting event, right?



Hey no worries about bringing it back to the top.  It's one of the funniest things that I have seen on this board.  I've had fun with it.  DRB did such a good job with it you'd be amazed at the number of people who think it's really me....well I suppose part of it is really me.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2007)

I knew it was a photoshop job because thats not your horse...


----------



## jason308 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I missed this at first...But that is hilarious!!!!  I am assuming that is the "open" category???!!!!


----------



## OkieHunter (Nov 7, 2007)

I didn't know you had a twin sister


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 7, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> That there is the scariest thing i ever saw...I think that is going to have to be the best photoshop i ever saw...if it IS photoshop...



We can only hope its photoshop!  cracks me up!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 8, 2007)

You guys need to quit posting pictures like this....i just had to clean up puke off my computer screen.....that's halarious tho


----------



## bartman (Nov 9, 2007)

dang david that just aint right


----------



## Smokey (Nov 9, 2007)

bartman said:


> dang david that just aint right



you aint just uh whistling dixie


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 10, 2007)

Y'all have to know he'd never wear that dress because it just doesn't work with a belt buckle.


----------

